
Texas cave sediment upends meteorite explanation for global cooling - bookofjoe
https://phys.org/news/2020-07-texas-cave-sediment-upends-meteorite.html
======
bookofjoe
>Volcanic origin for Younger Dryas geochemical anomalies ca. 12,900 cal B.P.

[https://advances.sciencemag.org/content/6/31/eaax8587](https://advances.sciencemag.org/content/6/31/eaax8587)

